# Solved: Burning Mp3 - Nero 6.0



## NICOLE L (Nov 23, 2004)

Im trying to burn mp3. These filles were saved as Windows Media files. When I burn using Nero 6.0; there burn on the disk ok but I can't here them on my car stereo. My car stereo is compatible for mp3's and I have had cd's made for me before and I can play them on my car stereo. The file on the disk I burned stay as Windows Medial files. (I can play them on my computer only) The file extension is nr3. This is my first burn... well 3rd unsucessful. I've tried burning them at a lowere speed and as a TAO (Track-at Once) as recommended on the Nero site. What else can I do. What am I doing wrong. I am also using Windows XP if that helps. Let me know if you need any more info. Maybe I just need a step by step guide. Not sure. Help me if you can. Thanks.


----------



## ratchet (Dec 16, 2001)

Welcome to TSG.

If your car stereo has played the files before it could be the Media/CD's.
Check the file type of the CD's that will play on your car stereo.
You could also try burning with Media Player 10.


----------



## NICOLE L (Nov 23, 2004)

I was told the CD were good from the store and they do burn the file but only can be played on my computer. I have Media Player 9. Shouldn't that do the trick? Do I need to convert the file from Media Player so that I can burn them as some other format? If I need to convert them can you recommend me to a free program. Thanks.


----------



## ratchet (Dec 16, 2001)

Check the file type of the CD's that will play on your car stereo.

I have burned a few audio CD's and the media does matter. Some types of media don't play in all players. I have 5 CD players between my house and cars. Are you using CD-R Audio?


----------



## Moby (Mar 19, 2002)

The file extension .nr3 on the CD is a nero compilation file extension. This will not play in your car or other mp3 players. I am not sure how you ended up with that file extension on the CD, but it doesn't matter at the moment.
Also, when you say the files were saved as 'windows media files', these are not mp3 either. If you ripped them using Media player the file extension on them is likely to be .wma (on your computer). You have to pay extra for a plug in I believe for windows media player to be able to rip to mp3. 
Nero is able to rip to mp3 but after 30 tracks you have to pay for the plug in to continue using it for that too.
Lastly, if you rip from media player to .wma, then you must remember to turn of the 'digital rights/licence' option in media player or it will stop you being able to burn them to a CD.
So, in order to do what you want to do you must first be able to rip tracks from your CD to mp3, and for free of course. 
Use CDEX for this, 
http://cdexos.sourceforge.net/
it is free, easy to use and reliable. It will name your tacks as well if you want by checking an online database to tag the mp3's.
Now you have mp3's ready to burn to a CD using Nero that will play in your car stereo.
How to burn using Nero will follow.


----------



## Moby (Mar 19, 2002)

I am not on a computer with Nero at the moment, so this is from memory. If you want further clarification just ask, I'll be with my trusty Nero programme later today.
In order to make an mp3 disc in Nero, you must choose to create a 'Data' CD only. I know that Nero 6 has a smart start function which gives you your options, one of these I believe maybe to create an mp3 disc?? (from memory). I haven't used this but it is this I believe has given you your .nr3 file extension. You don't want Nero playing around with your compilation and making something else out of it. You just want to put Mp3's on your CD, and for your purpose, to play in your car, they are 'data'. 

I'll stop there actually. If you need anything further, ask away and I will wait and answer with Nero in front of me. It will make it clearer for you.
Good luck.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

I have Nero Express and there is an option for making a MP3 CD which I thought is odd because I thought DATA cd would be the same. But I can tell you that if you make a DATA CD and put MP3s on it then your player will still be able to read it. I haven't tried the MP3 section yet so I will try that once I get home in about 3 hours and let you know the results. 

But be careful because I've seen some CDs work in only the computer it was made from due to copy protection.

Actually can you expalin in more detail what you are trying to do as in burn the WMA or MP3 so you will make a AUDIO CD or are you trying to make a CD with MP3 files


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

WMA and WMF files are proprietary file formats and will not play in a normal CD player. I suspect the others are correct in that you are not burning the files correctly and making it an nr3 file. Regarless, I do not believe Nero will convert WMF files to CDA or WAV format so you can play them in a normal CD player. It will automatically convert all MP3's to the proper format when using the "Make Music CD" wizard without a hitch.


----------



## NICOLE L (Nov 23, 2004)

OK. I really don't know what I'm doing. The files are WMA form Media Player but when I burn them on Nero the save file is a nr3 extension on my hard drive. I'm trying to convert them at this moment on the CDex suggested but I've already canceled the process. It was taking 4min just too convert 1 song and I have 100 to do. I don't even know what to choose to convert them. Still trying... (It's only been a week, four cd's later) I though it would.. or should be much easier then this. This could possibly be a lost cause...


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

so you are trying to convert WMA to MP3?


----------



## ratchet (Dec 16, 2001)

Is this the method you are using?

Have alook at this Nero Tutorial.


----------



## NICOLE L (Nov 23, 2004)

Yes that is the method. 
Last night I converted them into WAV file... not sure if that was what I am suppose to do. But in order to Burn them I would have to use the option DATA CD and that wont burn as many songs on one CD. Still trying...


----------



## kath100 (Aug 20, 2003)

Nicole,
Download dBPoweramp, it is free and will convert to mp3


----------



## kath100 (Aug 20, 2003)

Nicole, Sorry, I forgot to add the link, here it is
http://www.dbpoweramp.com/dmc.htm


----------



## NICOLE L (Nov 23, 2004)

Ive checked the CD's I was using, they were a "no-name- brand", therefore my car stereo could not read them. I burned the copy of the CD I created onto a brand name CD and now it works in my car. 

I think the problem is solved "cheap CD...cheap burn". 
I didn't think it should be that difficult to burn MP3's.
(I thought I was doing something wrong.. the only thing I did wrong was buy cheap CD's) 

Thanks for all your willingness to help, it is very appreciated that you would all take the time to give me your assistance. 

Peace,
Nicole


----------

